# Firefox 5 ist da



## Heiko (19 Juni 2011)

Schneller als eigentlich gedacht ist er jetzt verfügbar: der Firefox-Browser in der Version 5.

Nach einigen - zugegeben kurzen - Tests kann ich schon mal sagen, dass die meisten der AddOns weiter funktionieren und der Browser (subjektiv zumindest) schneller läuft als der Vorgänger in der Version 4 (der ja seinerseits schon deutlich schneller war als der 3er).

Leider funktionieren aber die Access Keys nicht mehr wie gewohnt (z.B. Shift-Alt-S zum Speichern eines Beitrags).

Hier noch die Downloadlinks für diejenigen, die sich selbst ein Bild machen wollen (jeweils deutsche Versionen):

Windows: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/win32/de/Firefox Setup 5.0.exe
Mac OS X: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/mac/de/Firefox 5.0.dmg
Linux 32bit: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-i686/de/firefox-5.0.tar.bz2
Linux 64bit: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-x86_64/de/firefox-5.0.tar.bz2

Viel Spaß beim Surfen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> ...dass die meisten der AddOns weiter funktionieren...


meine nicht. Habe wohl zu schräges Zeugs


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

Ein paar habens auch nicht gepackt. Ich denke aber, dass die relativ schnell wieder lauffähig gemacht werden. Oft ists nur eine Versionsinfo in der Metadatei, die der Funktion im Weg steht...


----------



## Wembley (24 Juni 2011)

Firmen haben eine Riesenfreude mit deren neuen Versionspolitik und natürlich mit der Autoupdate-Funktion.

http://mike.kaply.com/2011/06/23/understanding-the-corporate-impact/

Irgendwie ein ordentlicher Schuss ins Knie.


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Naja - teilweise.
Einerseits läuft er wirklich flott und braucht deutlich weniger Speicher als die 4er Version. Es gibt aber sehr deutliche Schattenseiten...


----------



## Wembley (24 Juni 2011)

Die Geschwindigkeit ist wirklich ein großes Plus. Aber eben auch die von dir angesprochenen Schattenseiten: diese versuchte Autoupdate-Vergewaltigung, die es meines Wissens bei Firefox in dieser Form noch nie gegeben hat, schießt weit übers Ziel hinaus. Und ob es wirklich ein gute Idee war, mit Google Chrome ein Versions-Wettrennen zu machen, ist auch höchst umstritten. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die 4er-Version, die es grad so 2 Monate gibt, nicht mehr mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt wird (die 3.6-Schiene im übrigen schon), geht da der Weg irgendwo in die falsche Richtung. Im Firmenbereich und auch im öffentlichen Dienst ist sowas ja extrem heikel. Dass die diese Bereiche offenbar links liegen lassen, wird dort den IE wieder beliebter machen.

Was ist denn aus den früheren Zielen geworden?


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2011)

Ihr macht mir Spaß - und das sagt ihr mir nachdem ich upgedatet habe :-(
Na ja - bis jetzt funktioniert er


----------



## Wembley (24 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Spaß - und das sagt ihr mir nachdem ich upgedatet habe :-(
> Na ja - bis jetzt funktioniert er


Das Bedenkliche dran ist ja, wenn man schon die 4er-Version hat, bleibt aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen schon nix anderes übrig, als auf Firefox 5 upzudaten. Oder man geht auf die 3.6 Version zurück. Aber die wird ja auch nicht ewig supported.
Auf dem typischen Einzelplatz-PC dürfte es im großen oder ganzen passen. Mit Ausnahme mancher Add-Ons natürlich. Wobei man durch diverse Manipulationen die meisten davon wieder funktionstüchtig machen kann. Aber für den Normaluser ist das wirklich kein gangbarer Weg.


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2011)

War ja früher auch schon so daß manche AddOns erst nach 8-14 Tagen funktioniert haben


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Spaß - und das sagt ihr mir nachdem ich upgedatet habe :-(
> Na ja - bis jetzt funktioniert er


Wenn Du vorher den 4er hattest, bleibt Dir faktisch nichts anderes übrig.

_Edit: Sorry, erst geantwortet, dann Wembleys Post gelesen..._


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2011)

Na dann wart ich halt mal ab ...


----------



## Wembley (24 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> War ja früher auch schon so daß manche AddOns erst nach 8-14 Tagen funktioniert haben


Stimmt. Wäre an und für sich nicht so das Problem. Aber jetzt ist es so: Kaum funktionert es, kommt schon die neue Version und möglicherweise beginnt dann wieder das Spiel von vorne. Die 6er-Version haben die schon für Mitte August angekündigt.


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Oft liegt es aber auch nur an den Meta-Dateien der AddOns. Da steht nämlich drin, mit welchen Versionen die Software funktioniert. In vielen Fällen reicht es, hier den Wert auszutauschen.


----------



## Wembley (24 Juni 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Oft liegt es aber auch nur an den Meta-Dateien der AddOns. Da steht nämlich drin, mit welchen Versionen die Software funktioniert. In vielen Fällen reicht es, hier den Wert auszutauschen.


Böse Zungen behaupten, man sollte bei "maxVersion" statt "5.0" sicherheitshalber schon "500.0" einstellen, damit man zumindest für eine Weile seine Ruhe hat.


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Wembley schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, man sollte bei "maxVersion" statt "5.0" sicherheitshalber schon "500.0" einstellen, damit man zumindest für eine Weile seine Ruhe hat.


LOL, DER war gut...


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2011)

Autsch
Wo findet man diese Metadateien überhaupt (bevor ich mir irgendwo den Saft abdrehe)


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Die kriegst Du eigentlich nie zu Gesicht, weil die sich in dem Installationpaket "verstecken". Du müsstest das runterladen, entpacken, ändern, neu verpacken und dann installieren.


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2011)

Ok, heißt für mich also *fingerweg*
Das Schadensrisiko ist da bei mir höher als der erwartete Nutzen


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Richtig. Erfahrungsgemäß kommen ja bald die Updates.


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ok, heißt für mich also *fingerweg*
> Das Schadensrisiko ist da bei mir höher als der erwartete Nutzen


In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du ja schonmal gucken, was denn überhaupt laufen wird von den AddOns
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Bei mir ists genau eines das wichtiger ist
Das für logmein.com
Der Rest geht


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2011)

logmein.com?

Was ist das?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Das ist eine Kombination aus dyndns.org und VNC
Du meldest Dich dort an und spielst Dir die Software auf, die hält mit dem Server die Verbindung.
Dann kannst Du Dich über den Aufruf von Logmein.com auf jedem x-beliebigen Browser mit Deinem Rechner zuhause verbinden
Du kannst da bis zu 4 (glaube ich zumindest) PW-Abfragen vorschalten bis Du tatsächlich auf Deinem Rechner bist
Ist halt erheblich einfacher konfigurierbar als die dyndns-Lösung


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2011)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie sicher das auf den Übertragungswegen ist, aber ich glaub mal sicherer als wenn ich mir selber was bastle.
Mußt mal selber nachlesen auf der Seite


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Wembley (25 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Bei mir ists genau eines das wichtiger ist
> Das für logmein.com


Aber nutzen kannst es schon noch mit dem FF, oder?
Bei mir geht es ohne Probleme und das Plug-In mag er auch.


----------



## unregistriert (25 Juni 2011)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Diskussionen-um-Versionspolitik-von-Firefox-1268009.html


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2011)

Ich wollts grade posten. Soll ja nur ein "Security-Fix" sein...


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Klar, mit dem Plugin solls schneller laufen, hab ich aber nie nachgemessen.
Es muß ja auch laufen wenn ich von jedem Rechner drauf zugreifen können soll.


----------



## Wembley (25 Juni 2011)

Bei mir hat er paradoxerweise bei der FF 3.6er-Version das Plug-In nicht mögen. Jetzt mag ers.


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Seltsam sind die Wege der Bits und Bytes ...
Ich habs mir abgewöhnt mich darüber zu wundern


----------

